# Decoy pattern please help



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

I was going to go snow hunting this weekend and i have about 300 dekes...is there a pattern that i should put the decoys in if so please tell me


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Make rear drop where the skinny end faces into the wind. But space out the decoys by aleast 5-6 yards apart. It will make your spread look alot bigger. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im screwed up make the skinny part of the tear drop down wind.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

where should i be? where are the geese gunna land?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Be about 30 yards ahead of the decoys, the birds seem to come in lower on the upwind side of the decoys and rise as they come into the dekes. It might sound wierd but it is just the way snowgeese are. Hide yourself completely. Wear a face mask, gloves every thing. If you have a layout blind really stuff that thing with the surrounding vegetation.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

so i should be in the smaller part of the teardrop right?


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I would reccommend being at the very top end of your spread 90% of the time. Seems the migrators and refuge geese will come down vertical to land at the top end of your spread the majority of the time. There are days when it is raining or snowing and the wind is howling that refuge geese crawl around and we sit in the bottom of the spread alot of times then. $.02


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its hard to get an opinion, like I said in some other threads" snowgoose hunters have a differnt opnion for very situation," :wink:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

does this pattern work well with darks too?


----------

